# An Appeal to ALL GB Entrants



## Crimea_River (May 30, 2015)

With GB25 concluding this weekend, a reminder to everyone that there are 6 mandatory picture angles required for the judges as shown below. In addition, although it should also be obvious, it needs to be said that the pictures should be in focus, well lit, and with the model on a neutral, uncluttered background.

It is extremely difficult to judge an entry based on pictures alone so please, PLEASE, everyone, follow these simple rules. There are presently 2 entries with FINISHED threads that do not conform to these basic requirements despite several repeated requests. Unless these are fixed, I will not spend my valuable time trying to judge these entries against those who have taken the time to post their pictures properly.

Thanks for your co-operation.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2015)

I agree completely.
Entrants have spent four months building, detailing and painting their models but, in some cases, it appears that only seconds have been dedicated to the part that counts - the finished photos, which are used to judge the models(s).
The judges have a pretty hard time assessing the models from photos alone, so the last thing we want is a background cluttered with paint jars, tools, instruction sheets etc, with poor lighting and small, out of focus shots of the prime subject - the model.
It's your GB entry, your pride and joy, so give it the attention it deserves and set-up a simple, plain, neutral-coloured background, with good lighting and provide sharp, clear shots as required.
It's a simple job when using digital cameras, as the camera can be set for the required light-balance (white balance) for any lighting set-up, unlike traditional film cameras, where filters and at least a basic knowledge of photography is needed to get even passable results, so spend a few minutes arranging the model, background and light source(s) to do justice to your entry.
If we can't see it, we can't judge it ................


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2015)

Agreed.


----------

